# New pics puppies 15 days old !!!



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are some pics of the puppies at 15 days old. Also I include my Buddy who is feeling a little left out lately  This is his puppy pic and him today hanging out by my computer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mom and the puppies are perfect. Who can resist puppy pictures? Buddy looks like a great happy smiling boy. What a transformation in color and texture from his puppy coat to his adult coat.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh they are all so cute!! Puppy breath!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

They are adorable....and don't worry Buddy, soon enough they'll be gone, and you'll get all the attention you could want.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful!!!! They are darling and look very healthy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thay are very cute and fat little butterballs. I think Buddy you dont have anything to worry about. Mommy loves you and you get to stay and they dont.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG....how CUTE they are!!! Like the others have said Buddy.....before long, they will all go to their new forever homes, and you will be back to all the attention you want!  Thank you for sharing...who could resist those ADORABLE faces!!!


----------



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeh Oakly.. He's seems to get darker every year.. the vet tells me I'm nuts.. whatever!! lolol...maybe I am a little...:no:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

SO CUTE!!! My puppy craving is starting again.


----------



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

I know Charlie.. I keep going back and forth about keeping one of the pups.. I have 2 Goldens now and I swear they are addicting!! My 12 year old makes the argument to my husband that "we are not considering nuts Dad until we have like 6 dogs!" I think thats hilarious!! Puppies take a lot of time though and I think I might just be spent after this.. so I am hoping my puppy craving goes away.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have to keep one!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

VERY CUTE!! Congratulations!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are cute and your buddy at the computer is gorgeous.

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

so cute..I'd have to keep all of them. Buddy there gone soon, poor boy..lol


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Adorable pics. Thanks for sharing them & giving me my puppy fix. Give Buddy a smooch for me too, please.


----------

